# Capone Drive "Bootleg Drive"



## chongmagic (Feb 10, 2020)

Finally got some BA482s in and going to have to play around some before I give a verdict. Thus far the clipping is much softer I believe when the switch is in the down position going to have to check the schematic to see which diodes are being used there.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Robert (Feb 10, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Thus far the clipping is much softer I believe when the switch is in the down position going to have to check the schematic to see which diodes are being used there.



Toggle switch down is BA482.


----------



## cooder (Feb 10, 2020)

Nice one! I'm curious about this one too. Where did you end up getting the BA482s then and are we opening another discussion about the importance of the 'right' diodes and forward voltage etc...? What forward voltage would they have anyway compared to the garden varieties 1N914s etc?


----------



## cooder (Feb 10, 2020)

... and how would it sound in this circuit to use an on/off/on, switch, so middle position no clipping. Anyone tried that?


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 10, 2020)

cooder said:


> Nice one! I'm curious about this one too. Where did you end up getting the BA482s then and are we opening another discussion about the importance of the 'right' diodes and forward voltage etc...? What forward voltage would they have anyway compared to the garden varieties 1N914s etc?



I got these out of Hungary of all places. If I recall correctly the forward voltage was around .74 on each.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 10, 2020)

cooder said:


> ... and how would it sound in this circuit to use an on/off/on, switch, so middle position no clipping. Anyone tried that?


I should have tried that, but I'd be curious to know too now.


----------



## Barry (Feb 10, 2020)

Chongamatic back in full swing, nice!


----------



## Robert (Feb 10, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> I should have tried that, but I'd be curious to know too now.



You can _usually _do the Hendrix Strat trick and get the toggle switch to "stall" right in the middle for a makeshift "Off" position, just for science.


----------



## cooder (Feb 10, 2020)

Robert said:


> You can _usually _do the Hendrix Strat trick and get the toggle switch to "stall" right in the middle for a makeshift "Off" position, just for science.


Good point! Let us know how that sounds!


----------



## tcpoint (Feb 11, 2020)

The BA482 is a PIN diode.  Most diodes are PN diodes.  There's a wide non-doped intrinsic layer between the P and N layers.  The I-V curves are different.  Google it.  It's an interesting read.  I'll have to get


----------



## Mourguitars (Feb 11, 2020)

Barry said:


> Chongamatic back in full swing, nice!



What he said !

CM is a building machine !

Mike


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 12, 2020)

Looking good!  Take *that*, JHS!


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 12, 2020)

cooder said:


> Good point! Let us know how that sounds!



I tried the switch in the "middle" and man I love it. So much more full!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 12, 2020)

(don't tell Josh)

Now you can try rolling opamps.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 12, 2020)

I'd actually almost written this one off until the "hidden position" LOL


----------

